# Ford 6600 water pump replace



## oakfall90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Glad to have found this forum.

Hope to get help on replacing a water pump on my 6600. Do I need to pull radiator? 

Thanks. 
Oakfall


----------



## Rustynuts (Sep 13, 2014)

It's generally easier to drop the rad off and allows you to give it a good clean out ( wash it out from rear to front to get all the grime out) but you can get in there without doing this but it's a tight squeeze and there's a chance you may snag the gasket on the way. Can I also recommend checking out the rad cap and thermostat while you're at it, in fact I used to replace both with a new V belt on Customers repairs, then the whole thing is done and dusted. oh, and don't forget new coolant (anti-freeze!) Good Luck!


----------

